# Making a Call Lanyard



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey,

I have been doing a little research on how to make lanyards out or para cord, and I think this is something I want to try and learn, hoping to get some help! I found a few helpful links, but still don't quite understand on how to make the drops? I want to use the cobra stitch, and I want my lanyard to be an 4 drop!

Here are a couple links I got so far

http://www.duckhuntingchat.com/lanyard-instructions.php

- I want it to be similar to this, but with the 4 braid cobra stitch the entire thing, instead of switching to the 3 braid, and have 4 drops (2 of the bottom, and 1 on each side)

http://www.fieldandstream.com/articles/hunting/2009/12/tie-your-own-duck-hunting-lanyard

So basically like I mentioned previously, I just need a little more detail on how to make the drops stop, and like know how many strands to start with

Thanks for the help!
Shootnmiss


----------

